# What is the best RDA to buy at vapecon?



## johankrugersa1 (25/8/17)

HI guys

I am looking to buy a RDA at vapecon, what would the guru's suggest i get, there are so many i dont know what to choose from, and is it worthwhile going for a clone?
I dont want to break the bank, but wont mind spending a little extra if need be.


----------



## RichJB (25/8/17)

It depends on what style of vaping you like. I'd go for the SXK Hadaly (R250) as I like single coils and flavour. If you're after clouds or prefer dual coils, lower resistances and/or higher wattages, it wouldn't be suitable for that.


----------



## KZOR (25/8/17)

*Single coil* : BEST FLAVOR - Hadaly (shallow juice well) OR the Flave (slightly deeper juice and better airflow)
GREAT FLAVOUR - Gorge (deeper well and good airflow) OR the Comet
*Dual coil* : Dead Rabbit (deepest well and top airflow) , Reload (great flavour but could leak since bottom airflow) or the new Recoil (have not tested but hear great things.

Recommendation : Dead Rabbit = will cost no more than R580 OR the clone Hadaly or Flave

Reactions: Like 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Mahir (25/8/17)

Ubuntu RDA


----------



## johankrugersa1 (25/8/17)

Thanks for all the suggestions, looks like I have a lot of decisions to make tomorrow!


----------

